

Ask HN: Well Designed Sites using the Twitter API? - jakarta

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could point me towards some well designed sites that are using the Twitter API. Similar to http://tweetingtoohard.com/
======
roachsocal
My friend Travis built Twittangle. Helps you organize tweets.

<http://www.twittangle.com/>

------
blazamos
I'll toot my own horn: <http://www.strawpollnow.com>

~~~
clistctrl
its a beautiful site

